# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Cañete promete una reunión antes aprobar el Plan Hidrológico con los 'antitrasvasistas'

## FEDE

*Cañete promete una reunión antes aprobar el Plan Hidrológico con los 'antitrasvasistas'*
Los recibirá en Madrid para conocer la postura de la Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro

30/10/2013



El ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha mantenido una reunión imprevista con representantes de la antitrasvasista Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro (PDE), a los que ha prometido recibirles en Madrid antes de la aprobación del Plan Hidrológico. Después de años de confrontación y pocas semanas antes de que el Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro llegue al Consejo de Ministros, Cañete y los antitrasvasistas se han encontrado por primera vez y en un escenario insólito, las Jornadas Científicas del Atún Rojo organizadas por el Grupo Balfegó en L'Ametlla de Mar.   La PDE había acudido a la reunión, después de enterarse de la agenda del Ministro, con la intención de poder mantener una reunión con Cañete, aunque inicialmente había sido descarta por la subdelegación del Gobierno en Tarragona. 

Sin embargo, y a iniciativa del propio Cañete, la reunión se ha podido celebrar posteriormente en presencia de todos los periodistas presentes. Cañete se ha comprometido a recibir la PDE en Madrid antes de la aprobación del Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro en Consejo de Ministros, un trámite, el último, que ha situado "a finales de diciembre".
   "Le hemos comentado al ministro que sus datos técnicos en referencia al Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro no han sido contrastados, que nunca hemos podido discutir sus números, que hemos aportado alegaciones, estudios y argumentos pero que nunca se han tenido en cuenta", ha explicado el portavoz de la PDE, Manolo Tomàs.
   "Al oír eso, él se ha mostrado sorprendido y ha dicho que nos organizará una reunión con las personas concretas que han hecho los números para poder contrastarlos y que después de eso tendremos una reunión con la directora general de Agua para terminar de aclarar cuál es la problemática más delicada sobre el Plan Hidrológico", ha añadido.
   Manolo Tomás, que junto con Joan Antoni Panisello ha representado la plataforma en la reunión con el ministro, ha subrayado que después de esas reuniones mantendrán una última con el propio Arias Cañete en Madrid antes de que se apruebe el Plan Hidrológico en consejo de ministros. Tomás ha hecho una valoración muy positiva del encuentro: "Es lo que nosotros queríamos", ha enfatizado .
*No tiene "en mente" hacer ningún trasvase*

   Por otra parte, y según el portavoz de la PDE, "Cañete ha negado con vigor que tenga en mente hacer ningún trasvase". Cañete ha explicado a los periodistas en qué punto se encuentra la tramitación del Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro, cuya aprobación estaba prevista para el próximo mes de noviembre, después de varios aplazamientos, aunque sufrirá un ligero retraso.
   "Éste es un plan que tiene más complejidad que los otros que hemos aprobado . Antes de finales de año lo llevaremos al Consejo de Ministros; en estos momento se están preparando todos los aspectos técnicos ", ha señalado Cañete.
   A pesar de todo, el ministro subrayado que el Consejo Nacional del Agua "aprobó por una amplísima mayoría este Plan" y que la Confederación Hidrológica del Ebro (CHE) y los técnicos lo han hecho también.
   "Y han aprobado el Plan desde el punto de vista de los mejores informes técnicos disponibles, de manera que se garantizaran todos los aprovechamientos y las necesidades de los territorios y que además se respetaran los caudales ecológicos que determinan los estudios científicos más solventes", ha recalcado por último Arias Cañete.   http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...svasistas.aspx

----------


## Nodoyuna

¿y alguien cree a Cañete?

A lo mejor en esta cuenca respetan algún informe técnico, supongo que los políticos de estas comunidades pelearán por el Ebro, pero ya hemos visto lo que han hecho con el Tajo. Sacan un plan de cuenca pero lo que verdaderamente importa lo sacán medio a escondidas en otra ley, esta gente no es de fiar.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Atentos a lo que declaraba Cañete sobre el Tajo:

*Arias Cañete asegura que el Plan del Tajo asegura los caudales ecológicos de Castilla-La Mancha*
El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha asegurado que “el Gobierno ha hecho un gran esfuerzo de diálogo, entendimiento y de búsqueda del equilibrio para garantizar que haya agua en cantidad suficiente para todos los aprovechamientos” 
22/03/2013


El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha asegurado que “el Gobierno ha hecho un gran esfuerzo de diálogo, entendimiento y de búsqueda del equilibrio para garantizar que haya agua en cantidad suficiente para todos los aprovechamientos” en la redacción del plan hidrológico del río Tajo. Arias Cañete ha recalcado que su Departamento ha tenido un diálogo muy franco con todas las administraciones implicadas en la utilización del agua del río Tajo, y se ha reunido con los regantes, “para hacer las cosas con rigor y seriedad”.

Arias Cañete hacía estas declaraciones a la entrada del Consejo de Ministros de Medio Ambiente de la UE, en Bruselas, donde afirmaba que el Gobierno está garantizando los caudales ecológicos en la Comunidad de Castilla-La Mancha, “que son absolutamente necesarios desde un punto de vista medioambiental, pero respetando plenamente los compromisos adquiridos de dotar de agua al levante español".

Arias Cañete ha explicado que el Tajo es el río más complicado de regular, porque no sólo afecta a las cuencas y territorios por los que discurre sino que, por la infraestructura del trasvase que tiene, afecta a muchas más comunidades autónomas. Según el ministro, el Plan del Tajo necesita muchas obras de infraestructuras adicionales para poder permitir ese equilibrio, y “en un horizonte a largo plazo, más de 4.000 millones de euros en inversiones de infraestructura para que podamos atender todas las necesidades”, ha aclarado.

Por lo tanto, el ministro no entiende las reticencias que se han expresado, ya que no estamos en un escenario de paralización de infraestructuras en el Tajo. “Este es un compromiso a largo plazo y de ordenación de un río para muchos años”, ha completado.
http://www.vocesdecuenca.com/fronten...l-vn26335-vst7
==================


"Arias Cañete ha explicado que el Tajo es el río más complicado de regular"

Ahora sobre el Ebro:

"Éste es un plan que tiene más complejidad que los otros que hemos aprobado"

De risa ¿eh?, pero es mucho más "gracioso" lo de los caudales ecológicos, por eso digo que nadie crea a Cañete, la prueba es bien clara en el mensaje que he puesto.

----------


## NoRegistrado

"Antitrasvasistas", qué feo queda. ¿No será mejor denominarlos "personas que no están de acuerdo con la destrucción del río Ebro en beneficio de un desarrollo insostenible"?
 Eso de anti tal y cual, es una vieja técnica de criminalización, que utiliza ese medio de información al servicio de la industria agrícola.

 Mi querido y admirado Cañete reuniéndose con los defensores del Ebro... pffffff, se me ha caído el café en los pantalones de la risa. ¿Por qué no lo ha hecho con los del Tajo?

Cañete, Cañete, que luego todo se queda grabado para la posteridad como mi firma.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

